# Where Do You Go When You Die?



## blake9999 (Feb 14, 2018)

http://www.newsweek.com/where-do-you-go-when-you-die-increasing-signs-human-consciousness-after-death-800443


----------



## mauricem00 (Feb 14, 2018)

seems the title is a little misleading. no evidence of higher brain function but NDE's show that we can return to our bodies for a short time after we leave.could be we enter a dream state similar to non-REM dreams that is shaped by our beliefs and life experience


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 14, 2018)

Drink Ayahuasca. It will show you.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Feb 14, 2018)

“People who have consumed ayahuasca report having spiritual revelations regarding their purpose on earth, the true nature of the universe as well as deep insight into how to be the best person they possibly can.[39] This is viewed by many as a spiritual awakening and what is often described as a rebirth.[40] In addition, it is often reported that individuals feel they gain access to higher spiritual dimensions and make contact with various spiritual or extra-dimensional beings who can act as guides or healers.[41]”


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 20, 2018)

Where is consciousness located? In our brains? I've read that this question is really not resolved in modern medicine.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 23, 2018)

To the ground.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 23, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Where is consciousness located? In our brains? I've read that this question is really not resolved in modern medicine.


We have a pretty good idea of what the processes are in the brain. We know where emotions, aggression, memory, etc., come from. We do not know the exact processes of consciousness but that doesn't mean we should substitute "I don't know" for something supernatural if that's what you're suggesting.


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 23, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> We have a pretty good idea of what the processes are in the brain. We know where emotions, aggression, memory, etc., come from. We do not know the exact processes of consciousness but that doesn't mean we should substitute "I don't know" for something supernatural if that's what you're suggesting.


I would not suggest that our lack of understanding consciousness proves anything. I would say that it allows for the possibility of the supernatural, and it is curious that we do not understand it better. It does give me hope, I suppose. But ultimately it may mean nothing.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 24, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> I would not suggest that our lack of understanding consciousness proves anything. I would say that it allows for the possibility of the supernatural, and it is curious that we do not understand it better. It does give me hope, I suppose. But ultimately it may mean nothing.


I'm not suggesting our lack of consciousness proves anything. 

How does *anything *leave room for the supernatural? Name one thing, anything, that's been proven to be supernatural and you might have a case for allowing the possibility for the supernatural.


----------



## New Age United (Mar 24, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Drink Ayahuasca. It will show you.
> 
> View attachment 4089650


I met a guy who went south and did the whole ayahuasca deal and he kept going on about how everything is dmt how it's in every grain of the universe he was obsessed with the notion of dmt. I just kept nodding my head and saying oh yeah, that right. Even after this profound awakening he could not see the unimportance of all things.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

New Age United said:


> I met a guy who went south and did the whole ayahuasca deal and he kept going on about how everything is dmt how it's in every grain of the universe he was obsessed with the notion of dmt. I just kept nodding my head and saying oh yeah, that right. Even after this profound awakening he could not see the unimportance of all things.


*Everything’s sacred, and nothing is sacred. We’re all God—everything is—so how could it be important? Nondualism means everything is not-two. When you realize how eternal you are, you have only eternity to cope with.*


----------



## New Age United (Mar 24, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> *Everything’s sacred, and nothing is sacred. We’re all God—everything is—so how could it be important? Nondualism means everything is not-two. When you realize how eternal you are, you have only eternity to cope with.*


Very well said


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 24, 2018)

You'll go the same place you went last time.

Remember your birth? Death will be the same as that.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

KryptoBud said:


> You'll go the same place you went last time.
> 
> Remember your birth? Death will be the same as that.


*Yeah. And the one before that. And the one before that. They call it Samsara.*


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 24, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> I'm not suggesting our lack of consciousness proves anything.
> 
> How does *anything *leave room for the supernatural? Name one thing, anything, that's been proven to be supernatural and you might have a case for allowing the possibility for the supernatural.


The interaction between consciousness and wave/particle duality in quantum physics suggests that the very fabric of our universe may be consciousness. Prior to breakthroughs in this area, this type of relationship would perhaps be thought of as supernatural.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> The interaction between consciousness and wave/particle duality in quantum physics suggests that the very fabric of our universe may be consciousness. Prior to breakthroughs in this area, this type of relationship would perhaps be thought of as supernatural.


*Everything came from nothing, according to science. Nothing collapsed in on itself, exploded and expanded, creating everything. Seems like nothing is pretty damned important.

Shiva is not the Destroyer. 
Shiva is the Transformer. 
Shiva is the Unmanifest,
in which all possibilities that can exist do exist.*

https://www.popsci.com/what-came-before-big-bang

https://www.outerplaces.com/science/item/17464-scientists-found-proof-fourth-dimension

https://science.howstuffworks.com/science-vs-myth/everyday-myths/see-the-fourth-dimension.htm

http://bigthink.com/philip-perry/hints-of-the-4th-dimension-have-been-detected-by-physicists


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

“*The collision*
Why does a big bang have to be a beginning? Paul Steinhardt and collaborators propose that there are bangs bangin’ all the time, as our universe rattles around in a fifth dimension (whoa) our puny minds cannot even perceive. All of space and time as we know it sits on a four-dimensional surface called a brane. Sometimes it collides with another universe’s brane, and the smash creates bursts of energy we know as the big bang—energy still detectable as cosmic background radiation. As the universes move farther and farther apart in the fifth dimension, our cosmos expands. The cycles of collision and separation go on forever in a psychedelic dance. Many cosmologists don’t think we’ll ever find proof of this fifth dimension, but the idea that the big bang isn’t the real beginning has no end in sight.”

*The thing in which all those dimensions exist is an over dimension not subject to space, time, or any physical laws. Everything just exists in nonexistence. Oh, and it’s conscious & intelligent, and that conscious intelligence expands into this and all dimensions, to include in us.*


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 24, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> The interaction between consciousness and wave/particle duality in quantum physics suggests that the very fabric of our universe may be consciousness. Prior to breakthroughs in this area, this type of relationship would perhaps be thought of as supernatural.


Sounds suspect. 

Who or what organization is saying the universe itself is consciousness?


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Sounds suspect.
> 
> Who or what organization is saying the universe itself is consciousness?


*Science asserts intelligent design. Something’s guiding evolution. This is Hindu/Sramanic/Vedic/Buddhist/Jain/Sikh thought since at least 2,800 BCE. They knew about atoms back then, and had a deep understanding of astrology, metallurgy, quantum physics, and generally, much of what modern and post-modern science is rediscovering after writing it off as either heresy or nonsense. This school of thought also is the basis for modern psychology. Psyche means soul. The Study of the Soul.*


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

“*Advaita Vedanta* (IAST, Advaita Vedānta; Sanskrit: अद्वैत वेदान्त, literally, not-two), originally known as *Puruṣavāda*,[1][note 1] is a school of Hindu philosophy and religious practice, and one of the classic Indian paths to spiritual realization.[2] The term Advaita refers to its idea that the soul (true Self, Atman) is the same as the highest metaphysical Reality (Brahman). The followers of this school are known as Advaita Vedantins, or just Advaitins,[3]and they seek spiritual liberation through acquiring vidyā (knowledge)[4]of one's true identity as Atman, and the identity of Atman and Brahman.[5][6][7]

Advaita Vedanta traces its roots in the oldest Upanishads. It relies on three textual sources called the Prasthanatrayi. It gives "a unifying interpretation of the whole body of Upanishads",[8] the Brahma Sutras, and the Bhagavad Gita.[9][10] Advaita Vedanta is the oldest extant sub-school of Vedanta,[note 2] which is one of the six orthodox (āstika) Hindu philosophies (darśana). Although its roots trace back to the 1st millennium BCE, the most prominent exponent of the Advaita Vedanta is considered by the tradition to be 8th century scholar Adi Shankara.[11][12][13]”

*Vedanta means “End of the Vedas.” Meaning a reformation of Vedic thought. *


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 24, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> *Science asserts intelligent design. *


 Nonsense. Evolutionary biology says there are factors which guide evolution, but not that they are intelligent. Random genetic mutation is the mechanism, and the selector is the environment. Traits which are beneficial, or at the very least not detrimental, are usually propagated to the next generation. There is not intelligence guiding anything.

*



Something’s guiding evolution. This is Hindu/Sramanic/Vedic/Buddhist/Jain/Sikh thought since at least 2,800 BCE. They knew about atoms back then,

Click to expand...

*Really? Because Neil Bohr was the first person to discover the atom, although there were some Greeks around 5 BCE that theorized that there might be a "smallest particle".

*



and had a deep understanding of astrology, metallurgy, quantum physics, and generally, much of what modern and post-modern science is rediscovering after writing off as either heresy or nonsense. This school of thought also is the basis for modern psychology. Psyche means soul. The Study of the Soul.

Click to expand...

*You think ancient Hindu's had a deep understanding of Quantum Mechanics?  lol You taking the piss?

Modern psychology certainly does not seek to mend "the soul", regardless of the origins of the word.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Nonsense. Evolutionary biology says there are factors which guide evolution, but not that they are intelligent. Random genetic mutation is the mechanism, and the selector is the environment. Traits which are beneficial, or at the very least not detrimental, are usually propagated to the next generation. There is not intelligence guiding anything.
> 
> 
> Really? Because Neil Bohr was the first person to discover the atom, although there were some Greeks around 5 BCE that theorized that there might be a "smallest particle".
> ...


http://www.ancient-origins.net/ancient-technology/indian-sage-who-developed-atomic-theory-2600-years-ago-001399

https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/967628

http://www.hinduismfacts.org/hindu-science/


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 24, 2018)

To be completely honest, I'm not going anywhere. I'm staying right here and Haunting these Mo-Fo's.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

https://haribhakt.com/cosmic-science-of-today-is-based-on-vedic-hindu-texts-written-thousands-of-years-ago/

https://futurism.media/can-science-prove-souls-exist


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 24, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> http://www.ancient-origins.net/ancient-technology/indian-sage-who-developed-atomic-theory-2600-years-ago-001399
> 
> https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/967628
> 
> http://www.hinduismfacts.org/hindu-science/


So, he speculated about atoms....

He used exactly zero science. If I make guesses about things, chances are a few of them will be right. What exactly do you think this proves?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> So, he speculated about atoms....
> 
> He used exactly zero science. If I make guesses about things, chances are a few of them will be right. What exactly do you think this proves?


*I’m saying, you’re ignorant, and if you investigate, you’ll find that you’re ignorant. In the literal sense of the word.*


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 24, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> *I’m saying, you’re ignorant, and if you investigate, you’ll find that you’re ignorant. In the literal sense of the word.*


If I'm ignorant, you're gullible.

What science do you think buddy used to demonstrate atoms exist? Guessing =/= testing; testing = science.

Did he use some sort of empirical test to prove atomic theory?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

https://www.mensxp.com/special-features/today/28424-10-facts-that-prove-how-incredibly-advanced-ancient-indian-science-was.html


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> If I'm ignorant, you're gullible.
> 
> What science do you think buddy used to demonstrate atoms exist? Guessing =/= testing; testing = science.
> 
> Did he use some sort of empirical test to prove atomic theory?


*I’m not here to convince you, but if you experiment with Ayahuasca, you’ll see what I mean. I’d bet money on it.

In the Vedas, Ayahuasca is called Soma. It is a legitimate sacrament allowing communion between your consciousness and that of the Universe. That will prove to you it is conscious. Because you will meet it yourself.*


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 24, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> https://www.mensxp.com/special-features/today/28424-10-facts-that-prove-how-incredibly-advanced-ancient-indian-science-was.html


You better be good at mental gymnastics to attempt to spin some of this crap into anything that could be the least bit scientific. 

What do you think any of this proves, anyways?

“This earth is devoid of hands and legs, yet it moves ahead. All the objects over the earth also move with it. It moves around the sun.” - Proof of Gravity?? LOL

‘[When] Hanuman travelled thousands of kilometers to swallow it thinking of it as a fruit’. - Proof of the distance to the sun?? LOL

There are so many others to comment on, how anyone could attribute any of this nonsense to science is beyond me.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 24, 2018)

Doing mind altering drugs and experiencing 'someting' is proof of nothing other than you are on mind altering drugs. 

When your reality is altered, you experience an altered reality..... crazy huh?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Doing mind altering drugs and experiencing 'someting' is proof of nothing other than you are on mind altering drugs.
> 
> When your reality is altered, you experience an altered reality..... crazy huh?





Beefbisquit said:


> You better be good at mental gymnastics to attempt to spin some of this crap into anything that could be the least bit scientific.
> 
> What do you think any of this proves, anyways?
> 
> ...


*Proof is in experience. If you do this, I will bet you will agree that what I have said is true. I will even bet that you will apologize, because you will have met it, yourself.*


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

“People who have consumed ayahuasca report having spiritual revelations regarding their purpose on earth, the true nature of the universe as well as deep insight into how to be the best person they possibly can.[37] This is viewed by many as a spiritual awakening and what is often described as a rebirth.[38] In addition, it is often reported that individuals feel they gain access to higher spiritual dimensions and make contact with various spiritual or extra-dimensional beings who can act as guides or healers.[39]”


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 24, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> *Proof is in experience. If you do this, I will bet you will agree that what I have said is true. I will even bet that you will apologize.*


I disagree. Proof is NOT inexperience in all cases. 

If you are explicitly altering your perception of reality, and your ability to tell what's real and what's not, there's a good chance that what you're experiencing isn't real regardless of how real it seems.

The "realness" you perceive has no bearing on whether or not your experience is actually real. If a schizophrenic person has an experience that feels real to them to the point it's indistinguishable from reality, it has no bearing on actual reality.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 24, 2018)

Dude I know what DMT is. 

Not my first time "downtown"


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> I disagree. Proof is NOT inexperience in all cases.
> 
> If you are explicitly altering your perception of reality, and your ability to tell what's real and what's not, there's a good chance that what you're experiencing isn't real regardless of how real it seems.
> 
> The "realness" you perceive has no bearing on whether or not your experience is actually real. If a schizophrenic person has an experience that feels real to them to the point it's indistinguishable from reality, it has no bearing on actual reality.


*You will know this is real. Not a hallucination. Like I said, I am confident in it. So, proof relies on you calling my bluff.*


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Dude I know what DMT is.
> 
> Not my first time "downtown"


*Ayahuasca. 3 hours. Not 15 minutes. The Harmaline is also important. And not something synthesized in a lab.

Have you ever broken through? Sounds like you haven’t.*


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 24, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> *You will know this is real. Not a hallucination. Like I said, I am confident in it. So, proof relies on you calling my bluff.*


Tripping out is proof of nothing. It absolutely is a hallucination, and there is absolutely no evidence that it isn't.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Tripping out is proof of nothing. It absolutely is a hallucination, and there is absolutely no evidence that it isn't.


*It’s not tripping. *

*So, if you’ve even done DMT, what was your experience? What’s it like to break through?*

*Sounds like you’re simply a skeptic. I doubt you’ve done legitimate DMT.*


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/cancer-patient-psychedelic-drugs-ayahuasca-lsd-mdma-mushroom-death-fear-help-end-life-anxiety-a7726611.html


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

“
*'My fear of dying was gone': Former cancer patient says psychedelic drugs helped him cope with end of life anxiety*


When Rodrigo Nino was diagnosed with an aggressive form of cancer, he turned to psychedelics to ease his anxiety around death. Now, he's helping top scientists to research how hallucinogens helped him, and could help others.
...

“It was scary. It was very scary. After four sessions I had this inner knowing that my fear of dying had gone... Well, not gone but it made me look forward to death. The paradoxical part is that it gets you out of the fear of dying and appreciating life in a much greater way.”

Now, Niño is one of the voices behind what is known as the psychedelic Renaissance, and is pushing for greater research into the potential power of hallucinogenic drugs to treat mental illness. Niño is turning his skills of crowdfunding real estate in NYC to help scientists investigate illegal drugs with psychoactive effects including MDMA, LSD, magic mushrooms and ayahuasca with his non-profit Fundamental.

...

Niño felt his experiences were validated by the findings. “It showed I wasn’t crazy! What I experienced wasn't a placebo effect.”


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

*By the way, psychedelic is derived from the Greek “psyche+delos” meaning “soul-revealing.”*


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm not shitting on the beneficial qualities of drugs. What I am against is making nonsensical claims with no evidence. 

The burden of proof isn't on me to prove you false, you're the one making the claims that the universe is consciousness and ayahuasca.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> I'm not shitting on the beneficial qualities of drugs. What I am against is making nonsensical claims with no evidence.
> 
> The burden of proof isn't on me to prove you false, you're the one making the claims that the universe is consciousness and ayahuasca.


*I’ve given it to you. The documentation is 5,000+ years old, as well as current.*


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 24, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> *I’ve given it to you. The documentation is 5,000+ years old.*


Oh ffs, if you think that is proof, that's going to be the crux of our disagreement.

You and I, do not share the same level of credulity.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Oh ffs, if you think that's proof that's going to be the crux of our disagreement.
> 
> You and I, do not share the same level of credulity.


*All you are doing is denying, not intelligently rebutting.*


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 24, 2018)

What you are presenting as evidence is not evidence, so there's nothing to form a rebuttal against. 

It's akin to personal revelation in religion.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> What you are presenting as evidence is not evidence, so there's nothing to form a rebuttal against.
> 
> It's akin to personal revelation in religion.


*The truth is inherent, and ancient. Simply listen to it. Fuck religion, we’re talking spiritual science.*


----------



## deno (Mar 24, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> *Science asserts intelligent design. Something’s guiding evolution. This is Hindu/Sramanic/Vedic/Buddhist/Jain/Sikh thought since at least 2,800 BCE. They knew about atoms back then, and had a deep understanding of astrology, metallurgy, quantum physics, and generally, much of what modern and post-modern science is rediscovering after writing it off as either heresy or nonsense. This school of thought also is the basis for modern psychology. Psyche means soul. The Study of the Soul.*


Science doesn't asset intelligent design - that's a foolish view. Nothing guides evolution except the mechanics. Saying something like that is about as wise as saying it takes intelligence for water to evaporate. I don't think you know jack shit about what the ancients understood, and how it compares to what we know now. So stop talking out of your ass.

Why is it that when faced with unknowns, people jump to the spooky answers? I think it makes them feel good - reminds me of rubbing one out, like metal masturbation. These people have no idea how foolish they look, and that they are immortalizing themselves as fools to all they future offspring. Things you write on the internet will NEVER go away. No matter how anonymous you think you are now, you just arent, and it will only get easier and easier to break any illusion of privacy.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

http://www.oxfordhandbooks.com/view/10.1093/oxfordhb/9780199543656.001.0001/oxfordhb-9780199543656-e-2


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

deno said:


> Science doesn't asset intelligent design - that's a foolish view. Nothing guides evolution except the mechanics. Saying something like that is about as wise as saying it takes intelligence for water to evaporate. I don't think you know jack shit about what the ancients understood, and how it compares to what we know now. So stop talking out of your ass.
> 
> Why is it that when faced with unknowns, people jump to the spooky answers? I think it makes them feel good - reminds me of rubbing one out, like metal masturbation. These people have no idea how foolish they look, and that they are immortalizing themselves as fools to all they future offspring. Things you write on the internet will NEVER go away. No matter how anonymous you think you are now, you just arent, and it will only get easier and easier to break any illusion of privacy.


*The mechanics are God. We are all God. We are the fabric of existence itself. You’re just too blind to see what I’m talking about. You still haven’t rebutted effectively.*


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

*You are the result of fungal spores being carried by the matter from exploding stars to the gravitational orbit of our star, the Sun. The Sun and Earth and Tides of Water from the Moon cultivated those fungal spores. They were the Eukaryotes. They evolved into mushrooms. Then into plants and animals. And then into us. If you can’t see God in the explosion and destruction of stars creating our entire Universe, to include us, I don’t know what to tell you.*


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Bugeye (Mar 24, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Sounds suspect.
> 
> Who or what organization is saying the universe itself is consciousness?


It would be more accurate of me to say that consciousness is a part of the fabric of the universe, perhaps a critical part. My understanding is that the universe is comprised of space, time, matter and consciousness. Consciousness seems to transcend the other three components so may be the critical element. At least that is where quantum physics seems to be these days.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 24, 2018)

"spooky language...."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> "spooky language...."


*I’m not using “spooky language,” I am speaking entirely scientifically. It just is what it is. If you can’t interpret what I’m saying, that’s ok, too, but it doesn’t invalidate what I’m saying and what science is proving.*

* *


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 24, 2018)

Science is a method. 

It involves testing, and attempting to falsify findings before claiming truth. What tests have you, or anyone, done to verify that DMT or ayahuasca trips are based in reality?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Science is a method.
> 
> It involves testing, and attempting to falsify findings before claiming truth. What tests have you, or anyone, done to verify that DMT or ayahuasca trips are based in reality?


*Advaita/Hinduism is a method, one you are projecting your false interpretations onto. So is Shamanism. Check that shit out!*

*And, *
*-Drs. Richard Alpert and Timothy Leary, Harvard,*
*-Terence McKenna, an ethnobotanist *
*-R. Gordon Wasson*
*Etc.*


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 24, 2018)

Holy fuck, that shit is about as scientific as using my ballsack to tell the future.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> View attachment 4111312


*Don’t worry, I know. It shows. You can’t even do your own research, apparently. You clearly want me to tell you everything about everything.*


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Holy fuck, that shit is about as scientific as using my ballsack to tell the future.


*You sound highly intelligent. For a 12-year-old.*


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 24, 2018)

*Advaita* Vedanta (IAST, *Advaita* Vedānta; Sanskrit: अद्वैत वेदान्त, literally, not-two), originally known as Puruṣavāda, is a school of*Hindu* philosophy and religious practice, and one of the classic Indian paths to spiritual realization.

^^ Not science.

It's called mysticism.


mys·ti·cism
ˈmistəˌsizəm/
_noun_

*1*.
belief that union with or absorption into the Deity or the absolute, or the spiritual apprehension of knowledge inaccessible to the intellect, may be attained through contemplation and self-surrender.
*2*.
belief characterized by self-delusion or dreamy confusion of thought, especially when based on the assumption of occult qualities or mysterious agencies.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> *Advaita* Vedanta (IAST, *Advaita* Vedānta; Sanskrit: अद्वैत वेदान्त, literally, not-two), originally known as Puruṣavāda, is a school of*Hindu* philosophy and religious practice, and one of the classic Indian paths to spiritual realization.
> 
> ^^ Not science.


*Hinduism is strongly scientific. It’s the basis for many sciences, but particularly Psychology, Medicine, and Astrophysics. Google it. Because that’s why I’m calling you ignorant. You have no idea what you are talking about, and you have proven it.*


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/967628

http://www.hinduismfacts.org/hindu-science/


----------



## too larry (Mar 24, 2018)

I'll be heading about a 1/4 mile to the west. At least my ashes will. The big question is who will mow the family graveyard when I'm gone.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 24, 2018)

https://blog.sivanaspirit.com/sp-gn-religion-science-spirituality/

https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6250978

https://www.thoughtco.com/myth-busters-about-hinduism-1770054

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/11639486/


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 24, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/967628
> 
> http://www.hinduismfacts.org/hindu-science/


Complete nonsense. 

If you try hard enough you can rationalize anything. Hinuism (lol) is not science.


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 27, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Complete nonsense.
> 
> If you try hard enough you can rationalize anything. Hinuism (lol) is not science.


Not related, just curious if you are familiar with the double slit experiment and what you think of the interpretations of the results?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 29, 2018)

Wherever the worms take us


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 30, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> So, he speculated about atoms....
> 
> He used exactly zero science. If I make guesses about things, chances are a few of them will be right. What exactly do you think this proves?


The laws of chance, but you already knew that. 
When something is not an absolute yes or no, and is an unknown or unproven thing, it falls into the range of possibility.

Also, using "science" can sometimes be about confirmation bias.
What if what we call consciousness is just another state of being among several possibilities? How would we prove it isn't?


Note - I'm not disagreeing with you or agreeing with you, I don't know the answer, just enjoying reading this discussion and all the commentary.​


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 30, 2018)

leetest science vs religion vs philosophy, who will win?


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> no where. you're just...gone.


Still undecided, no one knows


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 30, 2018)

with all due respect, you don't know where she is, you only know where she isn't.
why assume she's gone forever? maybe she is waiting for you, none of us has ever been to the other side, so none of us has any idea whats there.


----------



## New Age United (Mar 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> with all due respect, you don't know where she is, you only know where she isn't.
> why assume she's gone forever? maybe she is waiting for you, none of us has ever been to the other side, so none of us has any idea whats there.


Why do you believe the year 2200 will be any different than 1800? Honest question.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 30, 2018)

i don't understand your question. honestly. 
time has no bearing on death, whatever the "afterlife" is, what does the year matter?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 30, 2018)

Rob Roy said:


> The laws of chance, but you already knew that.
> When something is not an absolute yes or no, and is an unknown or unproven thing, it falls into the range of possibility.
> 
> Also, using "science" can sometimes be about confirmation bias.
> ...


Just because something is possible doesn't mean there's a reason to believe it's true.

What reason is there to believe consciousness is just another state of being among several possibilities? 

I don't find it terribly useful to base ones belief structure on what "could be", but instead what is either demonstrable or likely true based on evidence.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 30, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Not related, just curious if you are familiar with the double slit experiment and what you think of the interpretations of the results?


Yep, I've read about it.

It means light has some interesting properties, and there's a lot we have to learn.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 30, 2018)

New Jersey


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 30, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> New Jersey


i hope not....that's not quite what i was hoping for


----------



## Bugeye (Mar 30, 2018)

Beefbisquit said:


> Yep, I've read about it.
> 
> It means light has some interesting properties, and there's a lot we have to learn.


Agreed! I see the measurement process that identifies which slit a photon traveled through, as consciousness, determining the state of nature. When not measured you get a wave and when measured (awareness, consciousness) you get a particle. So this type of experiment gives me hope for consciousness playing a large role in our universe, possibly beyond our time on earth.

Quantum entanglement is another area that blows my mind and makes me believe we really don't understand our universe as well as we think and may not be capable of understanding it.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 30, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> *You are the result of fungal spores being carried by the matter from exploding stars to the gravitational orbit of our star, the Sun. The Sun and Earth and Tides of Water from the Moon cultivated those fungal spores. They were the Eukaryotes. They evolved into mushrooms. Then into plants and animals. And then into us. If you can’t see God in the explosion and destruction of stars creating our entire Universe, to include us, I don’t know what to tell you.*


Interesting point. 

I'm still not ready to live in harmony with powdery mildew though.





Beefbisquit said:


> Just because something is possible doesn't mean there's a reason to believe it's true.
> 
> What reason is there to believe consciousness is just another state of being among several possibilities?
> 
> I don't find it terribly useful to base ones belief structure on what "could be", but instead what is either demonstrable or likely true based on evidence.


Those are valid points.


----------



## too larry (Mar 31, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> New Jersey


It is the Garden State.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2018)

what are they growing? tumors?


----------



## min0r (May 12, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> Where is consciousness located? In our brains? I've read that this question is really not resolved in modern medicine.


you are consciousness, as i am consciousness


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what are they growing? tumors?View attachment 4114655 View attachment 4114656 View attachment 4114657 View attachment 4114659


Are the pictures taken after a flood or some other disaster?

That's just shameful to live like that if its not.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 13, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Are the pictures taken after a flood or some other disaster?
> 
> That's just shameful to live like that if its not.


not as far as i'm aware, i just googled new jersey pollution and those came up


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## ttystikk (Jun 21, 2018)

I don't know what happens when I die.

But I will find out.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 21, 2018)

we all will....hopefully later, instead of sooner


----------



## aquafuge (Jun 21, 2018)

But just like all those who have died before us, no one's coming back to tell us.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 21, 2018)

i'll try, just because i've never met a rule i didn't break.....but since no one else has ever made it back, don't be disappointed if i don't either


----------



## Beachwalker (Jun 21, 2018)

So I take it neither of you gentlemen have ever seen a ghost?  .. what about orbs of light, what do you believe they are?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 21, 2018)

this is no shit, i've been called ghost repellent. i've gone with friends to places that are supposed to be haunted, and never felt fuck all. and neither did they, while they were with me. several of them swear that when they were there without me, all kinds of creepy shit happens....
maybe i have a bad aura....maybe i transmit on a frequency they don't like...i'd actually like to see one, for myself, in a setting where there's no doubt in my mind that i saw it, because that would reassure me that there's something after death....don't like the idea of that being the end


----------



## Tim1987 (Jun 21, 2018)

Where do we go when we die?
Simple I reckon.

We get eaten by microbes, and dissolved into nutrients for new life to have a turn.

There aint no heaven. There aint no hell.
The garden of eden is here.
So enjoy it.

Bit cliche. But wouldnt it be grand to have an oak tree planted on top of our corpse?
Sounds great to me anyway.


----------



## Tim1987 (Jun 21, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I remember the good old days when I believed to like this too, hold on to it tight my friend..!


White knuckles. 
Dont worry.


----------



## too larry (Jun 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> this is no shit, i've been called ghost repellent. i've gone with friends to places that are supposed to be haunted, and never felt fuck all. and neither did they, while they were with me. several of them swear that when they were there without me, all kinds of creepy shit happens....
> maybe i have a bad aura....maybe i transmit on a frequency they don't like...i'd actually like to see one, for myself, in a setting where there's no doubt in my mind that i saw it, because that would reassure me that there's something after death....don't like the idea of that being the end


I lived the 1st 18 years of my life in a house with a ghost. Then moved back into after I came home from the Navy {& my parents built themselves a new house}. I only saw something ones. Sam {our ghost} made noises most of the time. He was just another part of growing up. I was never scared of him. Although a few lady friends opted not to spend the night when I explained, that no, the front door didn't just open. It just sounded like it did because Sam likes to have his fun.


----------



## mustbetribbin (Jun 22, 2018)

Consciousness is a great.... stillness, the illusion is that consciousness is moving, however the entire time it remains still and in place, consciousness is the base of being, if that makes sense.

(Could it be that God is still? because consciousness still ? that is one of my theories on this topic, any ideas are welcome friends)

If god enters our Universe we all would be vaporized and die instantly, that's why God created Angels to help with physical creation, because God's extreme power is inhospitable to living cells and flesh, but his Angel's take on this weaker spirit form that allows for life to be created, now you will understand Even God has laws that he has set in place in order for life to continue existing in the Universe....we must take on spirit form to ever actually be able to visit God and view him in person, that's why humans only get the chance to see God is in the afterworld or death.

The Universe is in constant motion, however the Heaven that God exists within remains still, stillness and extreme unimaginable forces keep everything in order in God's Heavenly domain and it exists literally 3 or 4 realms (I forget which, I apologize) past what is consciously observable with the third eye, the heaven we see with its stars/sun/moon is only the first realm of existence on God's plane of creation.

I believe heaven exists, I just don't believe in hell, because the God I know isn't wasteful, the wicked are simply judged and the cut off from existing for all eternity, and Hell doesn't exist because the wicked demons will be killed off from existence, (God's angels certainly would play better roles within the Universe than torching beings that no longer exist, and have been dealt with, to leave time behind to waste on such an effort would make the Universe stagnant, and we know the Universe is and must always keep growing, it is a law if physical existence that cannot be broken) there is no place for them to exist within in the coming new Universal change of order , and the Kingdom of God reinstated forever to infinity. ( not to sound cliche ).....(but as you can see Angels nor Demons will be given a role to torcher human souls, this means that only eternal death will exist for those found unworthy and wicked, no chance for further consciousness ect ).

Btw, I respect all other beliefs, I'm not here to judge or react, just here to shed light where I am able, thanks for reading.


----------



## Buddha2525 (Jul 13, 2018)

If I told you, that would be cheating and ruining the surprise! Why are you like that person who reads the last page of a murder mystery novel first?

All I can tell you is if life is lived right, the surprise will be splendid. But if you're a douche, well sorry sucker, you lose, try again, and next time don't be such a dick? Ok?

Anyway,

Namo Amituofo!


----------



## mustbetribbin (Jul 14, 2018)

Buddha2525 said:


> If I told you, that would be cheating and ruining the surprise! Why are you like that person who reads the last page of a murder mystery novel first?


Buddha2525 

The thing is friend, is that I've read the book, the book is at its end, and a new book is to be opened and written.

Those who do not get trapped in the ways of the old book, will get to take part in what is written in the new book.

And the old book that we are living is never to be read again by anyone in existence because the ways of its words are to be eradicated from existing forevermore.

Btw I have a friend who is Buddhist, we have mutual respect for each other, but lately when I speak he has been more quiet than usual, I tell him things he's never heard before often.

Buddhists are correct in that life continues onwards forever, but they fail in the confusion that life is just a cycle and that the next life is an abstract existence, but the truth is life is about knowing exactly who you where created by, and exactly where your destiny is headed, those who know god have been given his word to exist forever, and the God that I know promises that death will end after a soon Coming tribulation on the Earth, as I said the ways of this book are over, a new book with an opposite narative of the old book is about to be written.

Death doesn't continue onwards it ends forever soon and I promise you that friend. 

Those who don't make it to the new book (scrolls) will experience Death eternally, cease to exist conscious of nothing, but for those that continue into the new scrolls life will continue onwards without ending, to infinity.

People trapped into the pages of the old book will not be allowed to contaminate the pages of the new book, simple as that. 

My best advice is to not get trapped in the pages of a book that is to be destroyed, because the new book is not going to contain the same words and many new things will be added, not a new cycle, a complete overhaul of Universal consciousness and reality is going to occur In both the spiritual world and the physical world that has never before occurred in the history of time, nor will a existence like ours ever exist again. This I promise you with everything, I give my life up that this is the truth.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2018)

mustbetribbin said:


> Buddha2525
> 
> The thing is friend, is that I've read the book, the book is at its end, and a new book is to be opened and written.
> 
> ...


i'm beginning to think you are either a troll, or have a messiah complex. get some help, talk to a psychologist, either way


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 17, 2018)

I dont know the world before I was born, yet it existed. I imagine death is exactly the same. a void so large our minds simply cannot comprehend it.


----------



## Huckster79 (Jul 17, 2018)

I beleive life is eternal, no clue if theres an after-life of our conscience, but life just being alive is supernatural the difference between a dead body and an alive body seems more different than just missing some electrical charges... the force that gave that body, human or animal, personality and quarks and love and happyiness and sadness was more tgan electrical flickers... you can see it in a dead eye vs an alive eye... but is that the same as consciousness? I dont know if consciousness lives on but i do know this, our deaths; animal, human and plant are a wellspring of new life... now us humans tend to fuck that up a bit with creamation and western modern burial... but in concept and fundamentally its true... we live on as we break down to different elements in other creatures as nourishment and such. Those elements we borrowed to come together to create our body that contained our concousness once were what gave another a life and will after us... Life is a soul we are part of, the life force is always there with or without our consciousness. We overthink the importance of our individual consciousness... 

I desire natural burial. They are legal and most if not all states have natural burial cemetaries. No toxic fluid replacing your blood, no nonbiodegradable casket or cement vault. Just am embrace of total, true, unencumbered return to the earth so that i can return as nature intended to the elements that the life force enbodied while im me... and the N in my body can feed a blade of grass which can die to ensure a rabbits survival whom in turn keeps a fox from starving and when the fox dies worns and flies and opposums find life there... in that way we just share a perceived time of consiousness... but life never ever ends just manifests itself different physically as the ages roll. Once i discovered natural burial and decided to quit trying to make appearance of life last longer by embalming and boxes around me to keep bugs out i became very peaceful with death....

Our modern western burial seems strange to me now and kind of scary cold a lonely- not that we are alive to care, but id rather live on in the life cycle naturally than sealing myself in a metal box inside a cement vault with my body filled w chemicals to make me not look dead- solitary confinement in a cold dark box until the chemicals fail and the boxes leak and the inevitable return to nature happens anyway.. hell i will have been a feild flower many times over already compared to when a western buried body returns...

Creamation is quite unnatural too and of no interest to me personally


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 17, 2018)

creamation is ok for the environment, aside from the pollution from burning the body, it just makes it easier to get reabsorbed back into the soil. 
unless they stick you in an urn in a little cubbyhole...but eventually, even that will fall apart.


----------



## Huckster79 (Jul 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> creamation is ok for the environment, aside from the pollution from burning the body, it just makes it easier to get reabsorbed back into the soil.
> unless they stick you in an urn in a little cubbyhole...but eventually, even that will fall apart.


Yea, it makes your elements not as readily usable too... but in end we all make it back to dirt... i just want to embrace my return to dirt


----------



## Buddha2525 (Jul 19, 2018)

mustbetribbin said:


> Buddha2525
> 
> The thing is friend, is that I've read the book, the book is at its end, and a new book is to be opened and written.
> 
> ...


Why you being such a freak? That's what I try to go against. Yet, you say so too? But, you say if not your way, then get destroyed!

It's the same thing the other side preaches. Hate, fear, and bigotry. Not love and compassion.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 1, 2020)

what if there is no "you?" Nowhere to "go."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 2, 2020)

Dreaming1 said:


> what if there is no "you?" Nowhere to "go."


what if? then you get to go to sleep for the rest of eternity...
there is or is not an "afterlife" and no one knows until they go to it, what it is, or IF it is....


----------



## Jman108227 (Feb 18, 2020)

I love this site. I believe in God and I believe in multiple different Gods. I believe in reincarnation as well as aliens. I've had some psychedelic experiences that still leave me in question. But I choose to believe that something great happens and I want to be ready for all of it. I have some family members who have been through some interesting paranormal/outer world situations. I will share their experiences with y'all when I decide to open that door again.


----------



## Kshlerin (Mar 6, 2020)

I think death is the end, nothing else

apkafe !


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Mar 6, 2020)

Your soul is energy so it is infinite. Youtube has some good testimony of near death experiences. Our creator is a God of love. Some people didn't want to return to the confines of their body because the afterlife was so beautiful. @Huckster I too want a natural burial with a fruit tree planted above me. My body can fertilize the tree and bear sweet fruit so my relatives can taste me for years.


----------



## Ausweed (Mar 11, 2020)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Drink Ayahuasca. It will show you.
> 
> View attachment 4089650


Smoked the DMT once....intense !’ Religious symbols and geometry; like work holes everywhere brightly lit crowding the sky and everywhere I looked and overwhelming sense of calm and peace; honestly from my experience it made me fear death a little less......it’s very very real.


----------



## Ausweed (Mar 11, 2020)

Kshlerin said:


> I think death is the end, nothing else
> 
> apkafe !
> 
> ...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## CannaOnerStar (Aug 20, 2020)

Im thinking of going to Pleroma, but might come back to Earth


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 21, 2020)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't understand your question. honestly.
> time has no bearing on death, whatever the "afterlife" is, what does the year matter?


Without time, it would be terribly difficult to make lunch plans in your afterlife though or bake a cake.

"Hmm, it says set on 350* and bake....FUCK... burned it again " !!


----------



## mauricem00 (Aug 26, 2020)

Beefbisquit said:


> We have a pretty good idea of what the processes are in the brain. We know where emotions, aggression, memory, etc., come from. We do not know the exact processes of consciousness but that doesn't mean we should substitute "I don't know" for something supernatural if that's what you're suggesting.


there are sme questions science can not answer. it xan only address cause and effect relationships (deterministic relationships) it can not explain non- deterministic or first cause events . steven hawkins addressed the question by creating parallel universes where the laws of physics are different and since free will is non deterministic it does not exist. our actions are controlled by our environment


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 26, 2020)

*Where Do You Go When You Die?*

I’m going to the land of pink tacos


----------



## Horselover fat (Aug 31, 2020)

Nowhere. I'll be busy being dead and all.


----------



## cbizzle (Dec 28, 2020)

I used to say cremate me and mix me with some grout and do a nice tile job, then I heard of tree pods where you are buried and as you compost, you nourish a tree. A good apple variety would be cool. Since I’m here, then just throw me in the worm bin and use me as top dress for some really good weed. Then as you pass around the doob, you can tell tales of my exploits and about how I was a good dude or maybe a bit of a bastard at times.


----------



## TheManicOrganicDK (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jan 31, 2021)

Fertilizer


----------



## spliffendz (Jan 31, 2021)

Recompose, the first human-composting funeral home in the U.S., is now open for business


Somewhere in Kent, tucked anonymously into acres of warehouses and light-industrial workshops, the first full-service human-composting funeral home in the United States is operational.




www.columbian.com


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 6, 2021)

mauricem00 said:


> there are sme questions science can not answer. it xan only address cause and effect relationships (deterministic relationships) it can not explain non- deterministic or first cause events .


You would have to demonstrate that first cause events exist before using them to justify a position.



> steven hawkins addressed the question by creating parallel universes where the laws of physics are different and since free will is non deterministic it does not exist. our actions are controlled by our environment


I do not believe free-will exists. The decisions we make are just products of our past, e.g. all our decisions are deterministic.


----------



## mytwhyt (Feb 28, 2021)

If you were a Christian, your Hell would depend on what your favorite pleasure was when you were here..


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 21, 2021)

Going to the Party Membrane.


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 21, 2021)

Love this thread. You go to the spirit realm and remember that the life you’ve just lived was an event that you yourself had chosen to experience and have probably experienced many other lives before . I believe we can then at other times in our spirit life come back and live as other humans or animals. But while we’re in a body we do not remember the spirit world.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 21, 2021)

Me and Satan sharing a Bong of Bones , smoking Hellfire OG ..... While laughing at the souls falling into molten pit.


----------



## YardG (Apr 21, 2021)

Sorry to be a bummer, but you go nowhere, you're dead, your consciousness ends, and that's it. It kinda sucks. 

That said, religiosity is a powerful thing, brings comfort to people of faith when they're dying, etc. 

Also, you do in a way live on in the people who remember you, and your ancestors, even if they're kind of ingrates.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 21, 2021)

YardG said:


> Sorry to be a bummer, but you go nowhere, you're dead, your consciousness ends, and that's it. It kinda sucks.
> 
> That said, religiosity is a powerful thing, brings comfort to people of faith when they're dying, etc.
> 
> Also, you do in a way live on in the people who remember you, and your ancestors, even if they're kind of ingrates.


That is definitely a bummer. Who told you that? That certainly kinda sucks !


----------



## fadedtree (Jun 29, 2021)

I'm stoned and this is more of a scifi plot i think but imagine if everyone who procreates is extending themselves for longer in the current dimension or whatever and really only the people who die childless leave the world for whatever's next because they're the last of the line. Like i said stoned as fuck but id watch it lol


----------



## fadedtree (Jun 29, 2021)

In this scenario we'd be some kind of genetic entity.


----------



## Fatleg77 (Jun 29, 2021)

Energy is transferable We Are All Made of energy so when your physical body dies your energy is recycled back into the universe


----------



## Roy O'Bannon (Jun 29, 2021)

Saw a thing by a preacher, made sense. Joseph Prince is the guy. Swear he is a James Brown fan
1 Body
2 Soul/consciousness, the you you know-ish
3 Spirit, the actual you that bleeds through in things you love.

You have all 3, two of which we are aware of. The 3rd? yeah, we are dumb and ignore probably the largest part of ourselves.

Anyway, the gist was focus inwards and take time to be calm and listen for god basically. It can be as simple as taking a step back and thinking before reacting. Cooler heads and all that. 

Where you go when you die? The choice really is yours. The same way a person can live in terrible circumstances from problems they created or somebody else did. Some climb out and go on, some wallow there. 

The spirit never dies I don't think, your consciousness can die though. idk, might be wrong about that, not a particularly religious person, just think about stuff sometimes.


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 29, 2021)

Roy O'Bannon said:


> The spirit never dies I don't think


I believe we are immortal souls in a biologic entity.
When we die we go back to source and then decide where to go from there. Probably how we ended up here.
Free will.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 29, 2021)

Fatleg77 said:


> Energy is transferable We Are All Made of energy so when your physical body dies your energy is recycled back into the universe


1st law of physics, If I recall correctly. Good post dude....I'm going to Party Membrane.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 30, 2021)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 4934025


He'll of a drink you are !


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 30, 2021)

it clearly says they go a lake of fire and fry, won't see em again till the 4th of july....Nirvana would not lie to us...


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 30, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it clearly says they go a lake of fire and fry, won't see em again till the 4th of july....Nirvana would not lie to us...


Interesting !......I wanna improve my "Zen Garden".....need an ornamental evergreen to go in front of two story house to break up the lines and large open area of siding. Need something like a 25ft, narrow spread, delicate/ethereal....garden extends approx 15ft from house.....I f'ing love landscaping......good buzz, digging in the dirt......creating a beautiful bubble to live in.......you can send your consultation fee to "Stoned Gardener", in care of RIU......I've certainly notice your posts....a very witty guy you are.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 2, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Interesting !......I wanna improve my "Zen Garden".....need an ornamental evergreen to go in front of two story house to break up the lines and large open area of siding. Need something like a 25ft, narrow spread, delicate/ethereal....garden extends approx 15ft from house.....I f'ing love landscaping......good buzz, digging in the dirt......creating a beautiful bubble to live in.......you can send your consultation fee to "Stoned Gardener", in care of RIU......I've certainly notice your posts....a very witty guy you are.


thanks, i sometimes channel the spirit of Oscar Wilde...he's kind of upset that i'm not gay...
R.E. the zen garden, please submit a detailed blueprint with both sae and metric measurments and i'll design you something free....


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 2, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> thanks, i sometimes channel the spirit of Oscar Wilde...he's kind of upset that i'm not gay...
> R.E. the zen garden, please submit a detailed blueprint with both sae and metric measurments and i'll design you something free....


Thanks dude.....just playing, but do need my Zen tree......Oscar Wilde, great Irishman, terrible demise!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 3, 2021)

i've always liked the arborvitae as a screen / fence, and it lends itself to topiary quite nicely.
Thuja occidentalis is a good hearty choice


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 3, 2021)

Those arborvitaes get massive, I'll check out the "Thuga"....thanks so much!


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 7, 2021)

Try .07 g of DMT in a “incense burner” pipe. 3 hits held in for 10 seconds. On the third exhale lean back in bed and close your eyes. That’s where you go when you die. Or so I’m telling myself


----------



## harrychilds (Aug 7, 2021)

A came across this video a while back, I'm not saying it's true but it worth a watch


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Aug 8, 2021)

‘Where do you go when you die?’

Nowhere! In fact you’ve gone nowhere during you’re whole life!

Your centre is where it has always been. Here, now.

Everything revolves around the observer.

Since there is only one true observer in your awareness then you must and are the centre of everything


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 8, 2021)

.

I'm a believer in Simulation Theory, when we die we wake from the simulation.

.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 8, 2021)

i really lean more and more toward reincarnation...you don't get to move forward and bother the "adults" until you gain a measure of self control, no matter how many times around it takes you to get there


----------



## oill (Aug 8, 2021)

blake9999 said:


> http://www.newsweek.com/where-do-you-go-when-you-die-increasing-signs-human-consciousness-after-death-800443


When you die you are rebourn as a star in a distant nebula. Start communicate on a different level with each other.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 8, 2021)

I only want to find heaven if I can work in Gods greenhouse!!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 8, 2021)

I'm not sure i want to go to heaven...Christians say that it doesn't matter if you live a good life, try to help people, make the world a little better than you found it, never hurt a soul...unless you accept jesus as your personal saviour, you're going to hell...so all the good people in the world who aren't christians, and there are a lot of them, are going to hell...i think i might join them, sounds like there's a better class of folks in hell...


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 9, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> I'm not sure i want to go to heaven...Christians say that it doesn't matter if you live a good life, try to help people, make the world a little better than you found it, never hurt a soul...unless you accept jesus as your personal saviour, you're going to hell...so all the good people in the world who aren't christians, and there are a lot of them, are going to hell...i think i might join them, sounds like there's a better class of folks in hell...


I don't fancy cults....have always advocated "freethinking " with my kids..........."kill a sacred cow everyday" meaning cast out your old tired, illogical ethics.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 12, 2021)

Have fun! Lol


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 12, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Have fun! Lol
> View attachment 4963683


Hope that acupuncture helps his affliction.


----------



## Autodoctor (Aug 12, 2021)

When I die I’m being shipped to massengill


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Aug 12, 2021)

My homie kicks it with me in the grow room. I hope someone does something cool like this with my cremains. And no I'm not pouring him into the fucking plant, I'm not Method Man


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 12, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 4963717
> My homie kicks it with me in the grow room. I hope someone does something cool like this with my cremains. And no I'm not pouring him into the fucking plant, I'm not Method Man


What about smoking some of him?


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Aug 12, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What about smoking some of him?


I ain't Redman either


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 12, 2021)

My mother in law is in a box in my cellar......doesn't seem to bother her.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 12, 2021)

i doubt there are any cenobites in hell...we all carry our own hell with us, it's very different for everyone


----------



## MtRainDog (Aug 12, 2021)

We move on to the mushroom world as our bodies decompose.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 12, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i doubt there are any cenobites in hell...we all carry our own hell with us, it's very different for everyone


I certainly hope there are boatloads of these cult members in Old Scratch's play ground !


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 12, 2021)

I certainly hope so.....ya got me excited.........oh, the Mushroom World "...wow !


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 13, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> My mother in law is in a box in my cellar......doesn't seem to bother her.


 Mine too, but the wife made me put air holes in it!


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 13, 2021)

mauricem00 said:


> seems the title is a little misleading. no evidence of higher brain function but NDE's show that we can return to our bodies for a short time after we leave.could be we enter a dream state similar to non-REM dreams that is shaped by our beliefs and life experience


I DIP THE BIBLE IN A POOL OF BLOOD SO NONE OF ITS LIES CAN AFFECT ME.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 13, 2021)

NoWayOut said:


> I DIP THE BIBLE IN A POOL OF BLOOD SO NONE OF ITS LIES CAN AFFECT ME.


i fail to see how that helps...educating yourself works much better, is a lot cleaner, and doesn't go rancid after a few days....


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 14, 2021)

Upon expiration , your 1st stop, if your worthy , is a sit-down with the kingpin.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Aug 14, 2021)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What about smoking some of him?


The idea being?


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 14, 2021)

Nothing. 

Just like the Soprano's finale.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 15, 2021)

Sir Napsalot said:


> The idea being?


Sorry, I meant snorted.


----------



## Wordplay (Aug 18, 2021)

blake9999 said:


> http://www.newsweek.com/where-do-you-go-when-you-die-increasing-signs-human-consciousness-after-death-800443


I believe if you have Jesus in your heart you will go to heaven.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 18, 2021)

Wordplay said:


> I believe if you have Jesus in your heart you will go to heaven.


Guess I'm not going there... the Party Membrane, is my destination.......drinking, smoking, swearing like a mule skinner, being naughty, raising he'll, banging tunes with cannabis climbing up through the clouds......yea, there are cloudy days there.


----------



## Wordplay (Aug 18, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Guess I'm not going there... the Party Membrane, is my destination.......drinking, smoking, swearing like a mule skinner, being naughty, raising he'll, banging tunes with cannabis climbing up through the clouds......yea, there are cloudy days there.


If you change your mind, Jesus loves you and would love to see you in heaven with him. God bless brother


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 18, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Guess I'm not going there... the Party Membrane, is my destination.......drinking, smoking, swearing like a mule skinner, being naughty, raising he'll, banging tunes with cannabis climbing up through the clouds......yea, there are cloudy days there.


Why does everyone think we go somewhere? Silly sheep.


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 18, 2021)

When I die, I just hope my kid doesn't sell of my seed collection on the cheap.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 18, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> When I die, I just hope my kid doesn't sell of my seed collection on the cheap.


I see mine and the goodies in the trash or given away. As long as our children are happy.


----------



## Wordplay (Aug 18, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Why does everyone think we go somewhere? Silly sheep.


Because we all have a soul


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 18, 2021)

Wordplay said:


> Because we all have a soul


Factually we have two. And should have no more unless serious kick to the head. LMAO! 

Die as you choose. I'm laughing until my turn. Peace all.


----------



## Wordplay (Aug 18, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Factually we have two. And should have no more unless serious kick to the head. LMAO!
> 
> Die as you choose. I'm laughing until my turn. Peace all.


How do we have two?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 18, 2021)

Wordplay said:


> How do we have two?


You don't have feet?


----------



## Wordplay (Aug 18, 2021)

Wordplay said:


> How do we have two?


Oh soles lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 18, 2021)

Wordplay said:


> Oh soles lol


You brought the "Wordplay". 

Humor on.


----------



## Wordplay (Aug 18, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You brought the "Wordplay".
> 
> Humor on.


Nice one bro


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 18, 2021)

i choose not to be a christian...christianity is an exclusive country club religion, and i've never belonged to any club shitty enough to take me as a member


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i choose not to be a christian...christianity is an exclusive country club religion, and i've never belonged to any club shitty enough to take me as a member


No matter the club. We die alone. Spend my time impressing me. 


peace.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 18, 2021)

we don't die alone...i've known a thousand good people, and ten thousand bad ones...none of them ever leave you, once they touch your life


----------



## Wordplay (Aug 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i choose not to be a christian...christianity is an exclusive country club religion, and i've never belonged to any club shitty enough to take me as a member


You don't have to be in a club or a church to follow Jesus. You can have a personal relationship with him.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 18, 2021)

Wordplay said:


> If you change your mind, Jesus loves you and would love to see you in heaven with him. God bless brother


Well thanks for understanding.......had a healthy dose of cult life in Catholic school.........yikes.......thanks mom........oh, she was cool, not a fanatic or bible thumper, just old school......my father disgusted with what he called " Holy rollers ".....assholes all week, then on Sunday .....pious, sanctimonious. I've advocated to my prodigy to be "free thinkers".......if so desired, check out certain religions/cults.......hell, check them all out. My tribe ain't herded en masse


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 18, 2021)

Wordplay said:


> You don't have to be in a club or a church to follow Jesus. You can have a personal relationship with him.


i'm not sure about jesus' divinity...i'm not an atheist, i believe there's some kind of guiding intelligence to the universe, but i've never been so egotistical as to think they'd have time to deal with my petty prayers...
it seems there was indeed an individual named jesus who existed, and who started the christian movement...but whether or not he was the son of god is entirely up for debate.
a roman scholar named Tacitus recounted the troubles that the Emperor Nero had with the man and his movement, and places the time and circumstances of the death of "Christus" in accordance with the biblical record. A jewish scholar and historian named Josephus mentions Jesus' brother James (actually Jacob) and the circumstances of his death, but he identifies this particular brother as Yehoshua (Jesus), Called Christos.
this and several other historical records make me tend to think the man lived, and tried to start a movement that at the very least highly irritated the romans, but again, i've yet to see anything like proof that he was more than a charismatic leader


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm not sure about jesus' divinity...i'm not an atheist, i believe there's some kind of guiding intelligence to the universe, but i've never been so egotistical as to think they'd have time to deal with my petty prayers...
> it seems there was indeed an individual named jesus who existed, and who started the christian movement...but whether or not he was the son of god is entirely up for debate.
> a roman scholar named Tacitus recounted the troubles that the Emperor Nero had with the man and his movement, and places the time and circumstances of the death of "Christus" in accordance with the biblical record. A jewish scholar and historian named Josephus mentions Jesus' brother James (actually Jacob) and the circumstances of his death, but he identifies this particular brother as Yehoshua (Jesus), Called Christos.
> this and several other historical records make me tend to think the man lived, and tried to start a movement that at the very least highly irritated the romans, but again, i've yet to see anything like proof that he was anything more than a charismatic leader


To quote Jim Morrison......" Lost in a Roman wilderness of pain".........bad timing, wrong place to kick that off. No cults/religions......I consider myself, if I need a label, is more of a neo-Taoist. I do agree that there is a guiding force.....Nature(Mother).


----------



## Wordplay (Aug 18, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> To quote Jim Morrison......" Lost in a Roman wilderness of pain".........bad timing, wrong place to kick that off. No cults/religions......I consider myself, if I need a label, is more of a neo-Taoist. I do agree that there is a guiding force.....Nature(Mother).


Jesus created mother nature and our magnificent body. Just take a look at it. It's the best creation on earth. Not even elite scientists could understand it 100 percent. Our body didn't just happen because it runs perfectly. Does your car run? Do you think it just happened or it was created?


----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 18, 2021)

The molecules in our body decompose and that's it. 
We are no different to any other living creature.
No soul no heaven no hell no man made fantasys just decomposing molecules.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 18, 2021)

Wordplay said:


> Jesus created mother nature and our magnificent body. Just take a look at it. It's the best creation on earth. Not even elite scientists could understand it 100 percent. Our body didn't just happen because it runs perfectly. Does your car run? Do you think it just happened or it was created?


My body is a piece of shit, never worked right.............runs perfectly my ass..........if I may quote a well known heavyweight in here, "It's a shit-carnival , with shit surprises "'....quite the distillation ! Thanks for all the pain and suffering , universally, well done. A mere mortal , as I, could never come up with a better scenario.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 18, 2021)

Porky1982 said:


> The molecules in our body decompose and that's it.
> We are no different to any other living creature.
> No soul no heaven no hell no man made fantasys just decomposing molecules.


it's quite possible you're right...but it's also equally as possible you're entirely wrong...as it stands at the moment, no one KNOWS fuck all about what happens when we die. i don't trust a single near death experience to mean a damn thing...fucking Miracle Max knew that almost dead isn't the same thing as completely dead....so until we clock out of this shift, we have no clue about where we're going next, and so far, no one has come back to tell anyone anything, anywhere, ever...


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's quite possible you're right...but it's also equally as possible you're entirely wrong...as it stands at the moment, no one KNOWS fuck all about what happens when we die. i don't trust a single near death experience to mean a damn thing...fucking Miracle Max knew that almost dead isn't the same thing as completely dead....so until we clock out of this shift, we have no clue about where we're going next, and so far, no one has come back to tell anyone anything, anywhere, ever...


Oh ! So you are going somewhere , you say ? I wonder where you will splash down.


----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's quite possible you're right...but it's also equally as possible you're entirely wrong...as it stands at the moment, no one KNOWS fuck all about what happens when we die. i don't trust a single near death experience to mean a damn thing...fucking Miracle Max knew that almost dead isn't the same thing as completely dead....so until we clock out of this shift, we have no clue about where we're going next, and so far, no one has come back to tell anyone anything, anywhere, ever...


Yes we do living creatures die every minute. You think because your human your any different.
Just because humans invented what we believe is a sole or an after life doesn't mean it exists.


----------



## Wordplay (Aug 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's quite possible you're right...but it's also equally as possible you're entirely wrong...as it stands at the moment, no one KNOWS fuck all about what happens when we die. i don't trust a single near death experience to mean a damn thing...fucking Miracle Max knew that almost dead isn't the same thing as completely dead....so until we clock out of this shift, we have no clue about where we're going next, and so far, no one has come back to tell anyone anything, anywhere, ever...


There's alot of videos on YouTube about people dying and going to heaven and hell. But to each it's own.


----------



## Wordplay (Aug 18, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> My body is a piece of shit, never worked right.............runs perfectly my ass..........if I may quote a well known heavyweight in here, "It's a shit-carnival , with shit surprises "'....quite the distillation ! Thanks for all the pain and suffering , universally, well done. A mere mortal , as I, could never come up with a better scenario.


Heavyweight? Body runs best at slim fit not heavy. Maybe you could eat healthier or start exercising.


----------



## Wordplay (Aug 18, 2021)

Porky1982 said:


> Yes we do living creatures die every minute. You think because your human your any different.
> Just because humans invented what we believe is a sole or an after life doesn't mean it exists.


Yea, human has souls and we are top of the food chain.


----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 18, 2021)

Wordplay said:


> Yea, human has souls and we are top of the food chain.


It's that attitude that will be the demise of us as a species!!
Your worth no more than any living creature be it dog, cat, fish, fly, spider or dolphin.
We all just molecules arranged in different sequences.
Humans have the ability to mentally construct ideologys like souls, heaven and hell that doesn't mean they actually exist.


----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 18, 2021)

In fact humans are probably the least needed species on earth.
Take most species out and the environment and life as we know it will collapse. Take humans out the rest would thrive.


----------



## Wordplay (Aug 19, 2021)

Porky1982 said:


> In fact humans are probably the least needed species on earth.
> Take most species out and the environment and life as we know it will collapse. Take humans out the rest would thrive.


That's why we are on top of the food chain. Humans can't be consumed we are the consumer. Genesis 28 And God blessed them, and God said unto them, be fruitful, and multiply, and replenish the earth, and subdue it and have dominion over the fish of the sea and over the fowl of the air and over every living thing that moveth upon the earth.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2021)

Porky1982 said:


> Yes we do living creatures die every minute. You think because your human your any different.
> Just because humans invented what we believe is a sole or an after life doesn't mean it exists.


no, it doesn't, and just because you don't believe in it doesn't mean it doesn't exist, either.....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2021)

Wordplay said:


> That's why we are on top of the food chain. Humans can't be consumed we are the consumer. Genesis 28 And God blessed them, and God said unto them, be fruitful, and multiply, and replenish the earth, and subdue it and have dominion over the fish of the sea and over the fowl of the air and over every living thing that moveth upon the earth.


mosquitos kill 750,000 people each year, snakes kill around another 100,000, dogs kill about 35000 people each year, hippos and elephants kill at least 1000 each year between them...snails kill 20,000.....
granted, most of these people aren't consumed, but we're NOT apex predators, we're nomadic hunter gatherers who settled down....a SHITLOAD of people were killed by predators for a long time, and they were likely consumed...so...bullshit on that stuff....and IF we have "dominion" over all the beasts of the world, that implies that we also have responsibilities to them, that we have NEVER kept...like not destroying their habitats to build condos for rich fucks, keeping their environments clean and free of poisonous wastes that we're too lazy and cheap to dispose of properly, and in general not destroying the world that they live in...


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 19, 2021)

We all owe a death nobody gets out of it, so why do people try to live forever when they are not going to, not even close.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Oh ! So you are going somewhere , you say ? I wonder where you will splash down.


i don't know...maybe i'm going to sleep and never waking up again, maybe i'm going to be reincarnated so i can try to do better until i achieve enough inner peace to be allowed to move on to the next "sphere", maybe "god" has a sense of humor and you wake up to a pie in the face....wtf knows? no one...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2021)

NoWayOut said:


> We all owe a death nobody gets out of it, so why do people try to live forever when they are not going to, not even close.


someone has to be first....might as well be me


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> someone has to be first....might as well be me


ill take it if it will be fast


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Aug 19, 2021)

Don't know, don't care I'll be dead..... I worry more about my loved ones than myself. I can't help but fear death only because it means I'll be separated from the ones I love.


----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, it doesn't, and just because you don't believe in it doesn't mean it doesn't exist, either.....


Key word "believe" Hahahaha


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 19, 2021)

Porky1982 said:


> Key word "believe" Hahahaha


thanks...sometimes it's enlightening to see what i was 20 years ago...i used to think i knew enough to mock people's "beliefs"...now i realize i don't know shit...and neither do ANY of you...


----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 19, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> thanks...sometimes it's enlightening to see what i was 20 years ago...i used to think i knew enough to mock people's "beliefs"...now i realize i don't know shit...and neither do ANY of you...


I accept facts I don't believe. You can believe it or not.


----------



## Seawood (Aug 19, 2021)

I’m not a religious man, nor do I have any intel on what happens in the next chapter....but I’m quite intrigued by the Muslim claim of greeting 7 virgins in paradise. No wonder they’re all so keen on blowing themselves up.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 19, 2021)

NoWayOut said:


> ill take it if it will be fast


I've always thought lounging a top a nuke, having a cool one, a big fat one and some tunes, then BLAM ! .........talk about fast and painless.


----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 19, 2021)

Seawood said:


> I’m not a religious man, nor do I have any intel on what happens in the next chapter....but I’m quite intrigued by the Muslim claim of greeting 7 virgins in paradise. No wonder they’re all so keen on blowing themselves up.


Ide rather one that knows how to fuck properly!!


----------



## Seawood (Aug 20, 2021)

Porky1982 said:


> Ide rather one that knows how to fuck properly!!


I can respect that but you have to remember that it could be for the rest of eternity. Forever is a long time...I think I’d take the option of variety and ability to train them as you wish vs some wore out old cougar. LOL

Although with my history of sins, I’d prolly be met at the gates by 7 horny virgin dudes. Karma can be a tough one.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 20, 2021)

Seawood said:


> I’m not a religious man, nor do I have any intel on what happens in the next chapter....but I’m quite intrigued by the Muslim claim of greeting 7 virgins in paradise. No wonder they’re all so keen on blowing themselves up.


it's not 7 virgins, it's 7 Houris, which are kind of like genies, soulless beings there to do your bidding( i just looked, it's actually 72 Houris...and apparently militant muslim's wives are a little disgruntled about it and often seek counselling on how to deal with it)


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 21, 2021)

I believe only massless data crosses the brane and the rest of us become part of the N cycle.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 22, 2021)

If I'm right, my family should place me in my worm bins. Not a total loss!!!


----------



## Ilikeskunkweed (Sep 10, 2021)

Seawood said:


> I’m not a religious man, nor do I have any intel on what happens in the next chapter....but I’m quite intrigued by the Muslim claim of greeting 7 virgins in paradise. No wonder they’re all so keen on blowing themselves up.


They believe they get a mansion in paradise with as many as 72 bedrooms with a virgin in each one. The number of bedrooms and virgins they get is dependent upon the magnitude of the abomination they commit. This teaching isn't in the Koran but in the Hadiths. Interesting that they don't tell us whether these virgins are male or female.

Ah the wonders of religion.

But to answer the OP'S question. Some people believe they be re-incarnated. Some that when your dead that's it forever. Some that they go directly to heaven or hell. Everybody believes different.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 10, 2021)

Ilikeskunkweed said:


> They believe they get a mansion in paradise with as many as 72 bedrooms with a virgin in each one. The number of bedrooms and virgins they get is dependent upon the magnitude of the abomination they commit. This teaching isn't in the Koran but in the Hadiths. Interesting that they don't tell us whether these virgins are male or female.
> 
> Ah the wonders of religion.
> 
> But to answer the OP'S question. Some people believe they be re-incarnated. Some that when your dead that's it forever. Some that they go directly to heaven or hell. Everybody believes different.






Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it's not 7 virgins, it's 7 Houris, which are kind of like genies, soulless beings there to do your bidding( i just looked, it's actually 72 Houris...and apparently militant muslim's wives are a little disgruntled about it and often seek counseling on how to deal with it)


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 13, 2021)

7 or 72 virgin goats or camels …… NAH hard pass bruh.


----------



## Observe & Report (Sep 17, 2021)

I don't really see the difference between the Islam version of living happily every after in never never land and the Christian version. It's the same shit in a slightly different form.

Where someone goes when they die depends on the person and where they live. Most go to the morgue and then to a cematary or a crematorium.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 17, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> I don't really see the difference between the Islam version of living happily every after in never never land and the Christian version. It's the same shit in a slightly different form.
> 
> Where someone goes when they die depends on the person and where they live. Most go to the morgue and then to a cematary or a crematorium.


as you are aware, we aren't talking about your physical remains. if you think there is no after life, that's your right. i won't try to convince you otherwise. i'm not sure myself...i'd really like to believe that this isn't the entirety of existence, that would be pretty fucking depressing...


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Sep 17, 2021)

Dude1234567890 said:


> Hope I make some nice fert.


 I read an internet article where they are now composting human remains in Colorado. I'd still rather be in my worm bins!!!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 17, 2021)

Weekend at Bernies sesh with me buds !


----------



## Observe & Report (Sep 17, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'd really like to believe that this isn't the entirety of existence, that would be pretty fucking depressing...


I'd really like to believe I'm great looking, hyperintelligent, and fabulous in bed but unfortunately reality doesn't work that way.


----------



## Observe & Report (Sep 17, 2021)

Despite my snark, this is actually a topic I have a great interest in. Sean Carroll makes a compelling case that hypotheses involving immortal souls having influence over our brains have been ruled out by experiments. The fundamental laws of physics underlying everyday life are completely understood and do not allow for the existence of souls. In any event, people proposing such hypotheses should be held to the same standards as the physicists who further our understanding of the world.

SciAm article/post from ten years ago https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/physics-and-the-immortality-of-the-soul/

and a technical paper appearing soon / recently published in the Journal of Consciousness Studies! https://philpapers.org/rec/CARCAT-31


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 17, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> I'd really like to believe I'm great looking, hyperintelligent, and fabulous in bed but unfortunately reality doesn't work that way.


it does for me


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 18, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> Despite my snark, this is actually a topic I have a great interest in. Sean Carroll makes a compelling case that hypotheses involving immortal souls having influence over our brains have been ruled out by experiments. The fundamental laws of physics underlying everyday life are completely understood and do not allow for the existence of souls. In any event, people proposing such hypotheses should be held to the same standards as the physicists who further our understanding of the world.
> 
> SciAm article/post from ten years ago https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/physics-and-the-immortality-of-the-soul/
> 
> and a technical paper appearing soon / recently published in the Journal of Consciousness Studies! https://philpapers.org/rec/CARCAT-31


that all supposes a "soul" is a physical object that takes up mass, uses energy of some kind, like an organ...i've never once thought it was a physical object. i honestly don't think of it as a "soul" in the traditional sense, to me it's just your consciousness, your self awareness. i don't have any kind of scientific explanation, this is one of those areas where science falls short of being useful. there are physics, then there are metaphysics. i do not believe in ghosts, angels, leprechauns, fairies, or pixies...the only trolls i'm aware of reside in the politics section...
but if we do have a "soul"..it's not going to be measured with a meter, weighed on a scale, or distilled into a flask...
I was a true and sincere asshole for a long time. some will tell you i still am, but i've been trying for the last decade and a half to do the right thing, live a decent life. it took me quite a while to start doing the right thing for the right reasons...you aren't nice to people so you can get into heaven, you are nice to people just because it's the right thing to do...doing anything in the hopes of getting a reward (in the form of heaven) turns it into something much less noble...much less healthy.


----------



## OutdoorOpps (Oct 11, 2021)

Around here ppl go to graveyard, wich is not very appealing to me, since I'm sure there are already tons of idiots


----------



## glassman52 (Oct 19, 2021)

Depends on how you lived this life.
I had a near-death experience 35+ years ago where I was buried alive 12 ft underground while working as a water well tech.
I've been on the other side of the mirror and beyond.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2021)

OutdoorOpps said:


> Around here ppl go to graveyard, wich is not very appealing to me, since I'm sure there are already tons of idiots


so whats one more?


----------



## Kervork (Oct 19, 2021)

One should consider the possibility there is no after because there is no before, nor is there a you.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 19, 2021)

Kervork said:


> One should consider the possibility there is no after because there is no before, nor is there a you.


that's very metaphysical from a guy whose name is derived from a suicide endorsing doctor, who operated out of compassion...


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 19, 2021)

Kervork said:


> One should consider the possibility there is no after because there is no before, nor is there a you.


I respectfully disagree. Based on my observations , there is no " present ", only past and future......we are in a " time machine " that only stops in the present after this carnival 
" scrambler " ride is over.


----------



## glassman52 (Oct 20, 2021)

_The terms "*red pill*" and "*blue pill*" refer to a choice between the willingness to learn a potentially unsettling or life-changing truth by taking the red pill or remaining in contented ignorance with the blue pill. _

I took the proverbial "Red Pill" and down the rabbit hole I went (and still go)
It's like this reality is BW and the other in surreal living color. 
Once that Pandora's box is opened in your life, it will never be the same again. ( Like smoking pot) lol


----------



## vinikir (Jan 14, 2022)

If there really is something that the soul will live on after the body dies, then I'll probably keep an eye on everything I can, it will be cool and interesting


----------

